# Anyone do any custom fab work?



## CBR-runner (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello :wave: 

I am in need of a custom flashlight body made for a one (maybe 2) off diving light. It is about the size of a V8 can. 

I have the drawing and $ I just need someone with a lathe/mill and a little time. 

-Brian


----------



## Mick (Jan 18, 2009)

V8 comes in different size cans. Could you post some more details of your design.


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 18, 2009)

CBR-runner said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> I am in need of a custom flashlight body made for a one (maybe 2) off diving light. It is about the size of a V8 can.
> 
> ...


 

Send me the Drawing. E-Mail is in my Sig.

Mac


----------



## CBR-runner (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you for the response. I emailed you the picture of the light body, head and heat sink.


----------



## CBR-runner (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone else out there doing custom work? :candle:


----------



## CBR-runner (Jan 31, 2009)

Well I am trying to order some stuff from the sandwich shoppe but they are out of the Mag D cell flat top heat sink, 

(http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=1162)

Does anyone have one laying around or capable of making one? I just need one in the shape I can drill the rest of the holes.


----------



## G1K (Feb 21, 2009)

CBR-runner said:


> Well I am trying to order some stuff from the sandwich shoppe but they are out of the Mag D cell flat top heat sink,
> 
> (http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=1162)
> 
> Does anyone have one laying around or capable of making one? I just need one in the shape I can drill the rest of the holes.




Can you make a sketch with dimensions?

R


----------

